# Quick Grits in Rice Maker - Who has done it?



## TomW (Nov 21, 2012)

I usually have real grits, the ones stone-ground at an historic mill, sitting in the freezer ready to cook in my Zojirushi, fuzzy logic rice maker at one part grits to two parts water.  Grit success has always been achieved with the real thing.

Today I do not have real grits.  But I do Aunt Jemima's Quick Grits, and they  are warming up in the batter's box.

Directions indicate FOUR PARTS WATER to one part quick grits.  I'm on edge with THAT much water.

Anyone ever cooked quick grits in a nice rice maker?

What do you think about four cups water per one cup grits?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2012)

But it only takes a few minutes on the stove ...

I make quick grits all summer for the grill but use 2 cups of liquid to 1 cup of grits.  That gets you to basically a cookie dough consistency, if that helps.  Don't usually eat them "regular."


----------



## TomW (Nov 21, 2012)

*I'd like to avoid stirring*



jennyema said:


> But it only takes a few minutes on the stove ...


Thanks, but the cool thing about using the rice maker is that I never have to *stir *rice, polenta, or grits.  Grits will stick like grim death to a stovetop pan without frequent stirring.

Tom


----------



## TomW (Nov 21, 2012)

*Question Answered*

I just stirred down tonight's effort -   The rice cooker kicked butt, and is keeping some awesome grits warm for tonight, and, after cooling in the fridge tonight, tasty fried grits for another day.

Four cups water is not too much liquid for one part instant grits.

Tom


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2012)

The stirring is not an issue to me.  They never burn.  Some sticking on the bottom sometimes but never anything like grim death.  The dishwasher addresses that.

I suspect the quick grits ate difft because I used regular once and they were a pain.

Glad to hear yours came out well.


----------

